# help i got worms



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

i noticed on my birchirs theres little tiny worms everywhere on them, how do i get rid of them? 
thx in advance


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

They are the result of uneaten food...stop feeding them for a few days...vacuum the gravel...they'll be gone...in the future...take out the left overs to avoid bringing these worms back


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> They are the result of uneaten food...stop feeding them for a few days...vacuum the gravel...they'll be gone...in the future...take out the left overs to avoid bringing these worms back


 I had little worms on my glass and this worked, but you say thier *on* your fish?


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

yeah there on my fish, there freaking me out


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wierd? you'll find help here









but not from me


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

there is a possibilty they could be baby snails.


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

That sounds horrible







, I really doubt if it is baby snails, more like something is laying eggs in your fish and the larva are slowly consuming his flesh from the inside out. I bet if you were to cut that fish open you would not be happy at what you saw.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

that is so nasty


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i say this is a job for clout


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> They are the result of uneaten food...stop feeding them for a few days...vacuum the gravel...they'll be gone...in the future...take out the left overs to avoid bringing these worms back












These little worms (forgot the name) go unoticed most of the time, but can be seen swimming in the water or even on fish. These are caused by bad water conditions from uneatten foods left over in the tank un-noticed. Its like maggots on a dead body (but in your tank).


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > They are the result of uneaten food...stop feeding them for a few days...vacuum the gravel...they'll be gone...in the future...take out the left overs to avoid bringing these worms back
> ...


 Planaria is what your refering to I beleive. In this case it definitely doesn't sound like planaria. Planaria do not bother fish. Possibly a fluke or some other external parasite. Tough to say without a picture. I would ask DonH about this.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

well did a water change and added aquarium salt and turned my heater to 82, well see what happens


----------

